# Watch as A Security Guard For VP of Argentina Moves Away Knowing What's About to Transpire !!!!!



## thirteenknots (Sep 2, 2022)

The VP of Argentina has an Angel.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1565506730661904384

There is no way in hell you can argue otherwise, he moves away from down range until
he realizes the gun misfired. Watch the video and you will see the guy in the tan overcoat
move out of the way of what he knows is about to happen, then when realizing the misfire
has transpired he does an about face and circles back behind the VP.
Absolutely sick, this is the filth that has infiltrated ALL of the governments across the globe. 
Just sickening. If you don't like the Politician elected, vote them out. This murderous type
of mentality needs to go away. Completely.


----------



## thirteenknots (Sep 2, 2022)

OMG is that spine-chilling !!!


----------

